# ASA Practice Range



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

The only problem is on Sat we start by no later than 8 and some guys just want to throw a few arrows in the targets before they have to be at there stake. I understand what you are saying but we only have about 30 min to an hr of daylight to be able to shoot a few arrows. Thats why you see us join in or shoot a few arrows per target.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

we paid to practice to and waited in line we will shoot as many as we want get over it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JimmyP said:


> we paid to practice to and waited in line we will shoot as many as we want get over it.


This is why ASA will have to make a rule one arrow per target on the practice range. I dont believe they intend for you to shoot multi arrows on each target when others are in line.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Practice range needs to be monitor from what I have seen the last few shoots. I dont even try to shoot it after Thrusday. Seems everone just gets in groups of six or more and some just rudely cut in front of others. Just my thoughts but they should limit groups to four at a time and no cutting inline. Everyone should be treated the same regardless of shoot times.
DB


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

JimmyP said:


> we paid to practice to and waited in line we will shoot as many as we want get over it.


I have seen it posted with a sign at ASA practice ranges that you are allowed no more than 2 arrows per target. I don't know if this rule is always in effect, but I saw it in Augusta this year, and maybe Kentucky. Maybe somebody else knows if this is always posted.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

shootist said:


> I have seen it posted with a sign at ASA practice ranges that you are allowed no more than 2 arrows per target. I don't know if this rule is always in effect, but I saw it in Augusta this year, and maybe Kentucky. Maybe somebody else knows if this is always posted.


you are right. it is posted at every shoot. one of the problems at the Classic was, as i understand it, some officials were not able to attend leaving ASA somewhat short handed. I do know that bubba dean was on the long range on one day and a woman i didn't know was on the short range. one person cannot monitor all the shooters and targets on a range. we need to abide by the rules and be self policing. i also heard from the horse's mouth that there were many people at london who had not paid to shoot the practice range but were confronted by the range official and paid up. quite a bit of change was collected from these...what ever you want to call 'em.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> This is why ASA will have to make a rule one arrow per target on the practice range. I dont believe they intend for you to shoot multi arrows on each target when others are in line.
> DB


there is a rule in place 2 arrows per shooter


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

the practice targets get shot up very quick


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> This is why ASA will have to make a rule one arrow per target on the practice range. I dont believe they intend for you to shoot multi arrows on each target when others are in line.
> DB


Thank you DB, these are the same type of people that will ruin any good thing


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

JimmyP said:


> we paid to practice to and waited in line we will shoot as many as we want get over it.


Nice. Too bad that every sign states 2 arrows per shooter. But I guess that doesn't apply to you. At first I thought the OP was a little off but I guess you showed me wrong


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

The PRO next to me was shooting 5 or 6 on every target and we had to wait for him on every target. 1 OR 2 arrows on each target should be enough. I had a group of PRO'S try to cut in front of us but we did not move.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ACE430 said:


> The PRO next to me was shooting 5 or 6 on every target and we had to wait for him on every target. 1 OR 2 arrows on each target should be enough. I had a group of PRO'S try to cut in front of us but we did not move.


Pros often do feel they should be allowed to cut in front of others. This only shows disrespect to amateurs who paid there money just 
like the pros. It doesn't say pros practice range. I feel on the practice range they stand inline just like everyone else.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Some responses surprise me on a few levels.

1. Lots of people have 0730 (or 8?) start times. Are non-Pro's less entitled to an opportunity to warm up within the same time constraints?
2. Why would anyone want to try and shoot on the 3d practice range before a 0730 start time? It seems like more trouble than its worth. Put a few in a bag target to warm up.
3. "few arrows per target"........."as many arrows as I want".....the rules are clearly posted. 2 per target on the practice range.


----------



## brdmt72 (Mar 13, 2008)

The same signs that say 2 arrows per target also designate classes that are allowed to shoot that section of practice range when the range is full.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Some responses surprise me on a few levels.
> 
> 1. Lots of people have 0730 (or 8?) start times. Are non-Pro's less entitled to an opportunity to warm up within the same time constraints?
> 2. Why would anyone want to try and shoot on the 3d practice range before a 0730 start time? It seems like more trouble than its worth. Put a few in a bag target to warm up.
> 3. "few arrows per target"........."as many arrows as I want".....the rules are clearly posted. 2 per target on the practice range.


Many like to go shoot a few targets before heading to the range, I have been at the 3d range before you could hardly see to shoot 
with 8.00am shoot times. I like to get ten targets there before going to assigned course.
I certainly don't mind if they ask politely. Shooting a bag target is 
certianly not the same as a 3d target. I very rarely shoot a bag target at home or at the ASA.

PS

Im not going to question the guy who won the classic in pro class. I think his warm up is right on!
DB


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Next year I will see to it that the 2 arrow signs are in place.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

2 arrows per target is enough, not going to help to stand there and shoot a quiver full, and show respect to your fellow 3Der pro or amateur


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> Some responses surprise me on a few levels.
> 
> 1. Lots of people have 0730 (or 8?) start times. Are non-Pro's less entitled to an opportunity to warm up within the same time constraints?
> 2. Why would anyone want to try and shoot on the 3d practice range before a 0730 start time? It seems like more trouble than its worth. Put a few in a bag target to warm up.
> 3. "few arrows per target"........."as many arrows as I want".....the rules are clearly posted. 2 per target on the practice range.


I meant no disrespect to anyone here. I was just saying why anyone who has to start at the early times would want to shoot in front of or cut in line. Its only cause they are on there way to the range at 8 or before. Not saying its right by no means. Just stating why. Alot of the pros want to shoot a few at the targets before they have to get on the range and its very difficult to that early and especially when the lanes are filled up already that early but Like I said Im not saying its right.

Thats why most of the time I will shoot the bags and just go judge the targets next to the guys who are shooting. I just want to see a few targets before I get on the range especially in dark situations.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Jame said:


> I meant no disrespect to anyone here. I was just saying why anyone who has to start at the early times would want to shoot in front of or cut in line. Its only cause they are on there way to the range at 8 or before. Not saying its right by no means. Just stating why. Alot of the pros want to shoot a few at the targets before they have to get on the range and its very difficult to that early and especially when the lanes are filled up already that early but Like I said Im not saying its right.
> 
> Thats why most of the time I will shoot the bags and just go judge the targets next to the guys who are shooting. I just want to see a few targets before I get on the range especially in dark situations.


When it comes to the practice range I always let pros join in and really don't care how many friends they bring or how many arrows they shoot. The bottom line is I have a chance to only win around $500-$600 dollars each weekend and the pros have a chance to win around $15,000 or more each weekend. Doesn't make much sense to me to keep these guys/gals off of my stake when they have the opportunity to win so much. There is a lot to learn from the pros, even if they are pricks (which most of them are not) and won't talk to you.

I do agree and wish that more people followed the 2 arrow limit rule.

Congrats on the big win this weekend Jame, what a great way to end the 3D season!!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> Next year I will see to it that the 2 arrow signs are in place.


Dan, the signs were out this past weekend and have been all year. You have been doing a great job and didn't even know it!


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well while we're griping:wink: I'll throw my 2 cents in. This is mainly the bag targets. Why do people that don't have to shoot until 11:00 or 12:00 have to block up everything for the 8:00 shooters. They got plenty of time after they leave. And why does a person standing in front of, say a 40yd bag , think he can still shoot the 20yd bag? Pretty distracting when you at full draw and a arrow comes in amost sideways.
I'm done, see you all later
Charlie


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks alot. It was an awesome feeling. Im still pumped.



HokieArcher said:


> When it comes to the practice range I always let pros join in and really don't care how many friends they bring or how many arrows they shoot. The bottom line is I have a chance to only win around $500-$600 dollars each weekend and the pros have a chance to win around $15,000 or more each weekend. Doesn't make much sense to me to keep these guys/gals off of my stake when they have the opportunity to win so much. There is a lot to learn from the pros, even if they are pricks (which most of them are not) and won't talk to you.
> 
> I do agree and wish that more people followed the 2 arrow limit rule.
> 
> Congrats on the big win this weekend Jame, what a great way to end the 3D season!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

VeroShooter said:


> Dan, the signs were out this past weekend and have been all year. You have been doing a great job and didn't even know it!


he do have moments like that don't he?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i was there at 7 in the morning to warm up with my wife who shot at 8 on sat. when the 8 oclock ranges started the practice ranges were empty i have to say i could do what i wanted. i shot a couple arrows at about 5 targets then put the bow up and just practiced judging yardage.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> Dan, the signs were out this past weekend and have been all year. You have been doing a great job and didn't even know it!


Damn Mike....he's already swelled thinking his this and that......Now you go and have to pump him up even more LOL We will never hear the end of it....


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah but he will forget by the time February comes around


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

All yall need to stop all the whining and complaining and stop worrying about everyone else and just have fun flinging arrows.>>>----->


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

AMEN!!!!hey oughta have a seperate complaining forum.lol


mathews1127 said:


> All yall need to stop all the whining and complaining and stop worrying about everyone else and just have fun flinging arrows.>>>----->


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

It does seem there is more griping this year. Some of it understandable. The Practice targets, pros getting to drive through the course while others are trying to concentrate and shoot their scores and had to walk what seemed like a mile in the heat, and, so on. Yes, they are trying to win big bucks. And, I am not knocking them. At all. Just putting in my little bit. But, I do understand. The amateurs all the way to the semi pros have paid good money in a very trying economy to shoot the same event and support a great org like the ASA as the pros do. They should not be over looked. They should not pushed to the side just because a "pro" is coming. They should get the same treatment. I know I got to the KY shoot late, and had to skip any practice. My fault I know. And I paid for it on the first 2-3 targets. 

What is he answer? Practice times set up for each class? I don't know. Really do not need more rules. I am sure the ASA will come up with something to help.

Hope all this jibberish made some form of sense.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

The Mckenzie core foam doesn't last very long anyway and by the time saturday morning rolls around, the targets are so worn out that you can see the 12s and there is a good chance that you will pass through if you aim for it. I think the PRO's should be able to step in and shoot a few targets before their round. I wish Mckenzie would come out with a better foam for the cores, or replace them on the practice range more frequently so this wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

No one should ever be pushed asside. The reason the pros get to drive closer is because we pay for vip pass with our pro certificate fee at the beginning of the year.



asa1485 said:


> It does seem there is more griping this year. Some of it understandable. The Practice targets, pros getting to drive through the course while others are trying to concentrate and shoot their scores and had to walk what seemed like a mile in the heat, and, so on. Yes, they are trying to win big bucks. And, I am not knocking them. At all. Just putting in my little bit. But, I do understand. The amateurs all the way to the semi pros have paid good money in a very trying economy to shoot the same event and support a great org like the ASA as the pros do. They should not be over looked. They should not pushed to the side just because a "pro" is coming. They should get the same treatment. I know I got to the KY shoot late, and had to skip any practice. My fault I know. And I paid for it on the first 2-3 targets.
> 
> What is he answer? Practice times set up for each class? I don't know. Really do not need more rules. I am sure the ASA will come up with something to help.
> 
> Hope all this jibberish made some form of sense.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

First. A big congrats to you on your win. Well deserved. A lot of hard work I know.



As for the drive,, was not me complaining. It was just one of those threads that were on here and that was just one of the things I was was referring to in the griping comment. Did not bother me. I was not at full draw like some of the others. I will just play devil's advocate so, please do not bite my head off. You have spent a lot of time, work , and practice getting ready for the shoot. Booked motel, gas the money saved up. Practice, practice, practice. Long drive to get there. Get out on the course. Start shooting. Got all your concentration built up on this one target. At full draw. Burning a hole in the 12. Then all of a sudden you hear a caravan right behind you of diesel trucks. Think you are going to pull off a really good shot? Nope. Can't wait. Time limit. Plus there is about 10-15 of these trucks coming up and over the hills. They are being really respectful as far as not hooting and hollering at everyone they know. But, still.

Again. Just playing devil's advocate and pointing out a little happening. No way, picking out anyone. Just an example


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

asa1485 said:


> First. A big congrats to you on your win. Well deserved. A lot of hard work I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. I know you werent. I know you were just pointing out some of the things that go on. In all honesty no one should be driving there vehicles in or around the ranges that are in the middle of competing. I completely think that needs to be looked at. Now as far as the Practice range that shouldnt be an issue. In all honesty it would be good practice to try to learn how to block that type of noise out. 

The biggest thing is its hard for the asa to make everyone happy. Just hard. They do a great job for the most part. There are definatly things that need to be changed and alot of rules that need to be inforced and hopefully its starting to get to that point.
Jame


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the honest reply. And, I agree.


Now, I gotta ask even though it is the wrong place. What was running through your mind as you were going for that lst 14 for the win. I liked it. Go big or go home. It was a guttsy move. Just want a little insight into a pro's mind in a moment like that if you don't mind.

Then we can get back on topic. LOL A lot of people would like to know


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL. 

In all honesty not a lot cause I knew I was guaranteed 2nd but I always want to win if I have the chance. I never once even thought about shooting the 12. The 12 is a lil smaller on that target so y not shoot the center out of something bigger and who wants to be in a tie with Levi. He has the experience under pressure so I wanted to end it with the 14 if the Good Lord would allow it. My gut was telling me I could drill it and my mind could already see it in the 14 so why not.

Gillingham said he wanted to see an exciting shoot off and I think he got that. LOL. Never in my wildest dreams did I think it would come down to that. All I can do is thank God for allowing me that oppurtunity and stirring the arrow in the 14. 
Thanks,
jame



asa1485 said:


> Thanks for the honest reply. And, I agree.
> 
> 
> Now, I gotta ask even though it is the wrong place. What was running through your mind as you were going for that lst 14 for the win. I liked it. Go big or go home. It was a guttsy move. Just want a little insight into a pro's mind in a moment like that if you don't mind.
> ...


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Practice range needs to be monitor from what I have seen the last few shoots. I dont even try to shoot it after Thrusday. Seems everone just gets in groups of six or more and some just rudely cut in front of others. Just my thoughts but they should limit groups to four at a time and no cutting inline. Everyone should be treated the same regardless of shoot times.
> DB


:thumbs_up


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Back to the trucks at London.....I was shooting during this time and I didn't really have a problem with it but there were a few that did. It was no worse then the officials in the gators, those things are almost as loud!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

JimmyP said:


> we paid to practice to and waited in line we will shoot as many as we want get over it.


I beg to differ, some(many) of you don't even bother waiting in line.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Practice range needs to be monitor from what I have seen the last few shoots. I dont even try to shoot it after Thrusday. Seems everone just gets in groups of six or more and some just rudely cut in front of others. Just my thoughts but they should limit groups to four at a time and no cutting inline. Everyone should be treated the same regardless of shoot times.
> DB


 See, I knew we'd agree on something eventually!LOL!


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

JimmyP said:


> we paid to practice to and waited in line we will shoot as many as we want get over it.


 In other words, the rules don't apply to you so you can just go be an ass and do whatever you please with complete disregard to your fellow shooters who paid the same money you did to try to squeeze a few shots of practice in b4 they compete but have a hard time doing so because of the likes of guys like you. Nice attitude pal! Do yourself a favor and take up ultimate fighting or something where people like Jacka#$es!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BowMadinTN said:


> See, I knew we'd agree on something eventually!LOL!


I dont see this happening often. I wouldnt take my advise or any from a pro! You got it figured out!
DB


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> I dont see this happening often. I wouldnt take my advise or any from a pro! You got it figured out!
> DB


 You missed my point man!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BowMadinTN said:


> You missed my point man!


I got your point. But to say no one cares what a pro shoots. There your wrong. Jame gets pmed daily with questions from here on what he shoots. Might ask Nathan opionion on the hex release.
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

CutTheLoop said:


> I beg to differ, some(many) of you don't even bother waiting in line.


Jimmy not a big guy...you can just push him out of the way if you want to shoot.....or just ask if you can get in.....It's all it takes is to open your mouth to get a chance....Sit idle....people will just think your there to watch and or just judge.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Sit idle....people will just think your there to watch and or just judge.


Yes, but this is not the way it is supposed to work. Just the mark of rude people with poor up bringing.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pro's vs Amateurs .........by individual choice. Everyone is equal regardless of shooting status. I have shot with a lot of Pro's on the practice ranges and I can say these guys and gals have been super. Lets not cass stones but build on the positives and that will push out the negatives. My thoughts only...Everyone have a great hunting season.......


----------

